# Orchestral Tools announce SINE bundles: Save up to 50% off Metropolis Ark or Inspire bundles



## OrchestralTools (Aug 7, 2020)

Hey everyone,

As it’s Friday, we decided to do something a little fun. We created a riddle for you all to solve.
In the first part of the riddle (below), there are 4 clues, each providing you with a part of the riddle’s answer. Can you work out what the riddle is? The first 3 people to figure it out, and post the correct answer in the comments below, will win a free single instrument from a SINE collection of their choice.

*Riddle 1*

_1.






2. This composer’s music started a riot in 1913

3. A device that acts as an intermediary to two or more other pieces of music equipment.

4. The tab in between Dynamics and Legato in SINE’s Articulation Options (the bottom right corner)._

We’ll be posting the second part of the riddle on Monday, this time with *7* clues to solve. And the first 3 people to answer correctly will win a much bigger prize.

Good luck to everyone!

Best,

OT


----------



## rottoy (Aug 7, 2020)

Paint me like one of your Stravinsky girls.


----------



## tonaliszt (Aug 7, 2020)

My attempt - Jeopardy Style

1. What is a major 9th interval?
2. Who is Stravinsky?
3. What is an audio interface?
4. What is the Envelope tab?


----------



## bselack (Aug 7, 2020)

SINE - (S)travinsky (I)interface (N)otes (E)nv


----------



## bselack (Aug 7, 2020)

SINE - (S)travinsky (I)interface (N)inth (E)nv


----------



## Zamenhof (Aug 7, 2020)

Stravinsky, Interface, Ninth, Envelope = SINE


----------



## JoshuaM (Aug 7, 2020)

Sine player!


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Aug 7, 2020)

Sine


----------



## Alfeus Aditya (Aug 7, 2020)

SINE


----------



## nolotrippen (Aug 7, 2020)

Only first 3? How about first 13? It's SINE.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Aug 7, 2020)

1 : An interval
2 : Arnold Schönberg creator of dodecaphonism = Atonal
3 : Interface or an Operating sytem
4 : Enveloppe

So... did you develop a synth for atonal texture with sine player?


----------



## wst3 (Aug 7, 2020)

SINE, but I'm too late, ooops!


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Aug 7, 2020)

Ninth Stravinsky Interface Envelope NSIE = SINE

Yes, SINE. Oh well.


----------



## Denkii (Aug 7, 2020)

What has 7 characters and implies a discount?
That's right: bundles.

SINE bundles confirmed.


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Aug 7, 2020)

Sine!


----------



## bselack (Aug 7, 2020)

+1 for SINE bundles


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Aug 7, 2020)

Yes, SINE BUNDLES!!!!


----------



## TagoNug (Aug 7, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> As it’s Friday, we decided to do something a little fun. We created a riddle for you all to solve.
> In the first part of the riddle (below), there are 4 clues, each providing you with a part of the riddle’s answer. Can you work out what the riddle is? The first 3 people to figure it out, and post the correct answer in the comments below, will win a free single instrument from a SINE collection of their choice.
> ...


1: Ninth
2: Stravinsky
3: Interface
4: Expression
it's SINE!


----------



## mybadmemory (Aug 7, 2020)

Or SINE INSPIRE 😬 (Inspire 2 released for Sine)


----------



## TheSigillite (Aug 7, 2020)

+1 for S. I. N. E.


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 7, 2020)

Since everyone now also answered the next riddle (and just to mess with them you should change the answer) so for the next riddle I'm going with "Sine puppies". No idea what it is, but it sounds fun and hella cute!


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Aug 7, 2020)

SINE in case you feel even more generous


----------



## SwagGj (Aug 7, 2020)

NSIE


----------



## styledelk (Aug 7, 2020)

Maybe they'll release a custom scripting language
SINE LANGUAGE


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2020)

Ninth Igor Cable Env = NICE


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 7, 2020)

1)Ninth Interval - Major
2)Stravinsky - Rite Of Spring
3)Interface - audio interface
4)Envelope Tab

Answer: SINE


----------



## Mike Fox (Aug 7, 2020)

N!


----------



## Supremo (Aug 7, 2020)

EINS. 

German "one".


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Aug 7, 2020)

Could be eins indeed


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 7, 2020)

SINE SAUSAGE

mix up your favorite toppings and bake it right into a custom mixed microphone signal.


----------



## h.s.j.e (Aug 7, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> As it’s Friday, we decided to do something a little fun. We created a riddle for you all to solve.
> In the first part of the riddle (below), there are 4 clues, each providing you with a part of the riddle’s answer. Can you work out what the riddle is? The first 3 people to figure it out, and post the correct answer in the comments below, will win a free single instrument from a SINE collection of their choice.
> ...


1. Ninth
2. Pratella
3. Interface
4. Env

PEIN = what I feel for not seeing this thread quickly enough to win.


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 7, 2020)

Neuvième
Stravinsky
Interface (or maybe DI Box )
Env

Ca fait NSIE et ça marche aussi en français ! Classe :D


----------



## shawnsingh (Aug 7, 2020)

Perhaps: 9 strings, spring release?

(9th interval) (wire/cable/string intermediary) (rite of spring) (envelope menu -> release)


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Aug 7, 2020)

SINE ... as in SINE over an instrument to me.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 7, 2020)

1. CD (remember those?)
2. Igor Stravinsky (_Le sacre du printemps_)
3. MIDI cable (remember those?)
4. Please create an AAX version so I can find out

Best,

Geoff


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Aug 7, 2020)

1. Ninth
2. Igor
3. Splitter
4. Env


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 10, 2020)

Hey everyone,

The second part of the riddle is ready to be solved. Make sure you write out your answers for each one for a chance to win.

The first 3 people to figure out this part will win a much bigger prize, and we’ll announce all the winners this week.


1. AKA core angles

2. “Too loud! Shut it!” Or words to that effect.

3. The Punisher takes revenge, but who cuts rogue peaks?

4.





5.





6. Junkie XL Brass has 5 of these.

7. “I saw it. And it opened up my eyes!”


Good luck to everyone!

Best,

OT


----------



## h.s.j.e (Aug 10, 2020)

1. *E*nglish Horn
2. *S*ilence (as in, quiet someone down)
3. The *L*imiter
4. *U*nison
5. *B* Major
6. *D*ynamic Layers
7.The Sig*n* (Ace of Base - "I saw the sign") or "*N*otice"?

B-U-N-D-L-E-S!


----------



## JoshuaM (Aug 10, 2020)

1. English Horn
2. Silence
3. limiter
4. Unison
5. B major Key
6. Dynamic Layers
7. The Sign


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 10, 2020)

English Horn (Cor anglais)
Silence !
Limiter
Unison
B
Dyn layers
Signs

So : bundles


----------



## Laptoprabbit (Aug 10, 2020)

1. English Horn - Cor Anglais
2. Silence!
3. Limiter (the effect)
4. Unison (the interval)
5. B Major
6. Dynamic Layers
7. Sig*n* (The Sign) or *N*otice

BUNDLES!


----------



## JoshuaM (Aug 10, 2020)

Forgot to say Bundles as the answer with mine.. oh well.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Aug 10, 2020)

bundles!


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Aug 10, 2020)

so SINE BUNDLES!


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Aug 10, 2020)

Two clues together


----------



## Laptoprabbit (Aug 10, 2020)

ah yes, the whole answer is SINE BUNDLES!


----------



## JoshuaM (Aug 10, 2020)

both.. Sine Bundles! awesome!


----------



## Geoff Moore (Aug 10, 2020)

BUN SLED

all aboard the bun sled

i'll take my prize now thank you


----------



## Alfeus Aditya (Aug 10, 2020)

sine bundles


----------



## styledelk (Aug 10, 2020)

Slime Grendels


----------



## stfciu (Aug 10, 2020)

Sine wavesss...had to add these at the end to match the letter number


----------



## bselack (Aug 10, 2020)

BUNDLES!


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Aug 10, 2020)

1. English horn
2. Silence
3. Limiter
4. Unison
5. B major
6. Dynamic Layers
7. _Sign

BUNDLES
SINE BUNDLES_


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Aug 10, 2020)

English Horn
Noiseless
Limiter
Unison
B major
Dynamic Layers
Sign


----------



## Aldo_arf (Aug 10, 2020)

1. *E*nglish horn
2. *N*oise Gate (Effect)
3. *L*imiter
4. *U*nison
5. *B* major
6. Dynamic Layers
7. _*S*ign_ 
BUNDLES - SINE BUNDLES


----------



## Aldo_arf (Aug 10, 2020)

Or Noise Reductor haha


----------



## Aldo_arf (Aug 10, 2020)

Aldo_arf said:


> 1. *E*nglish horn
> 2. *N*oise Gate (Effect)
> 3. *L*imiter
> 4. *U*nison
> ...



2. Noise Gate, Noise suppressor, noise silencer or Noise Reductor. The *N *belongs to the second and not the seventh riddle. I guess :/


----------



## Supremo (Aug 10, 2020)

1. English Horn
2. Niente!
3.Limiter
4.Unison
5.B Major
6.Dynamic Layers
7.Sign

BUNDLES

SINE BUNDLES


----------



## Aldo_arf (Aug 10, 2020)

Supremo said:


> 1. English Horn
> 2. Niente!
> 3.Limiter
> 4.Unison
> ...


Might be Niente as well 

Let me add it as an alternative answer, can´t lose anything, right?
1. *E*nglish horn
2. *N*oise Gate (Effect) or Niente
3. *L*imiter
4. *U*nison
5. *B* major
6. Dynamic Layers
7. _*S*ign_ 
BUNDLES - SINE BUNDLES


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Aug 10, 2020)

1. (E)nglish horn
2. (N)iente
3. (L)imiter
4. (U)nison
5. (B) major
6. (D)ynamic Layers
7. (S)_ign

bundles_


----------



## BenjaminFisch (Aug 10, 2020)

1. E nglish Horn
2. N iente
3. L imiter
4. U nison
5. B Major
6. D ynamic Layers
7. S ign

so it is *bundles*


----------



## Laptoprabbit (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm wondering if Niente isn't really something you would say to someone... here's another guess

1. English Horn
2. No more!
3. Limiter
4. Unison
5. B Major
6. Dynamic Layers
7. Sign (The Sign)

BUNDLES -> SINE BUNDLES


----------



## samuel.beliveau (Aug 10, 2020)

1. (E)nglish horn
2. (N)o more!!!!!
3. (L)imiter
4. (U)nison
5. (B) major
6. (D)ynamic Layers
7. (S)_ign_

Bundles


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 10, 2020)

y'all are idiots, 6 clearly meant 5 trombone sections
1. solo tenor
2. a3 tenor
3. a6 tenet
4. a12 tenor
5. a3 bass

PFFT ... dynamic layers? everyone knows the marcatos only have 3(and rips 1)

its buntle... OT is selling bundt cakes


----------



## JoshuaM (Aug 10, 2020)

1. *E*nglish Horn
2. *N*oise Gate (Words to that effect) 
3. *L*imiter
4. *U*nison
5. *B* major Key
6. *D*ynamic Layers
7. *S*ign

*Bundles *(Sine Bundles)


----------



## Jazzaria (Aug 10, 2020)

So everyone said SINE BUNDLES, even circa when just the first part dropped, but hey I'll say it too in case there's some participation prize 

I did try to think what another fun seven letter word would be, and SINE COSINES was the best I could do. Yaknow, just in case you need a complementary product name.


----------



## styledelk (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm hoping for a creativity award.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 10, 2020)

Jazzaria said:


> So everyone said SINE BUNDLES, even circa when just the first part dropped, but hey I'll say it too in case there's some participation prize
> 
> I did try to think what another fun seven letter word would be, and SINE COSINES was the best I could do. Yaknow, just in case you need a complementary product name.


dont go off on a tangent


----------



## Supremo (Aug 10, 2020)

I saw the SINE and it opened up my eyes... 

And shut my mouth to Niente.


----------



## Laptoprabbit (Aug 10, 2020)

some might say this promotion is way over the top .. hyperbolic SINE?


----------



## Digivolt (Aug 10, 2020)

SINE BUNDLES ? Wonder what they'll be, looking forward to when the Harps are added for an intro sale :D


----------



## Denkii (Aug 10, 2020)

Wait what. Is it actually?
Did I guess right the other day?

I hope that counts 
I wasn't really invested before but now I brace myself for being disappointed.


----------



## Virtuoso (Aug 10, 2020)

1. (E)nglish horn
2. (N)iente
3. (L)imiter
4. (U)nison
5. (B) major
6. (I) think it's Dynamic Layers
7. (S)ign

NUBILES!!!


----------



## ptram (Aug 10, 2020)

1. E nglish Horn
2. S ilenzio!
3. L imiter
4. U nison
5. B Major
6. D ynamic Layers
7. N ews

Anagram: BUNDLES


----------



## becolossal (Aug 10, 2020)

As someone who doesn't own any OT stuff just yet, I'm very excited about SINE BUNDLES :D


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Aug 10, 2020)

Hmmm I wonder if they just want the riddle solved or all the stages ;

SINE - (S)travinsky (I)interface (N)inth (E)nv

And the new one , because the L and N could be mixed up -

(B )major
(U)nison
(N)ew York Compressor - The Punisher is by Denise , and this is compressor
(D)ynamic layer
(L)ower your voice /the volume or Listen or less noise !
(E)Nglish Horn
(S)ign


----------



## Sips Tea (Aug 10, 2020)

1. *E*nglish Horn
2. *N*oise Gate
3. *L*imiter
4. *U*nison
5. *B* Major
6. *D*ynamic Layers
7. The *S*ign - Ace of Base

= *B.U.N.D.L.E.S*


----------



## JohnnyFiction (Aug 10, 2020)

Aldo_arf said:


> 2. Noise Gate, Noise suppressor, noise silencer or Noise Reductor. The *N *belongs to the second and not the seventh riddle. I guess :/



I think your right about number two being Noise Gate. It’s pretty brilliant and it seems like the kind of riddle an engineer would create in thinking of shutting doors, valves, gates, and circuits. Regardless of you being right or wrong, I like your style. Bravo!


English Horn
Noise Gate
Limiter
Unison
B major
Dynamic Layers
The Sign


----------



## BenG (Aug 10, 2020)

SINE BUNDLES...very excited


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 11, 2020)

You people are such elitists, throwing big words around such as B-major, limiter and dynamic layers.....Answer is still SINE PUPPIES. Nothing you can do about it!


----------



## MGdepp (Aug 11, 2020)

Sine Bundles - hmm ... I hope that means that there will be more libraries available for Sine, soon. And I hope it means Sine will be improved soon.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 11, 2020)

MGdepp said:


> Sine Bundles - hmm ... I hope that means that there will be more libraries available for Sine, soon. And I hope it means Sine will be improved soon.



Thats the thing, I'm wondering if something will be ported soon - because aside from berlin percussion - most of these libraries require features not currently in sine.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Aug 11, 2020)

It may well be bundles of instruments from different libraries - Say Brass from Metro Ark 1, Strings from Berlin Strings etc. Or it could mean loads of products are getting ported directly to SINE, so savings on buying say, Metro Ark 1 + Berlin Brass . 

They have certainly done a good job with their marketing


----------



## pawelmorytko (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Jelfs said:


> It may well be bundles of instruments from different libraries - Say Brass from Metro Ark 1, Strings from Berlin Strings etc. Or it could mean loads of products are getting ported directly to SINE, so savings on buying say, Metro Ark 1 + Berlin Brass .
> 
> They have certainly done a good job with their marketing


Yeah I'm also wondering how it'll work.

If it will be like bundles from one collection (e.g. ARK 1 choir bundle, instead of just male and female separately) 
Bundles of collections that have been ported to sine (e.g. jxl brass + ark 1 bundle). 
Or bundles across different collections (e.g. ARK 1 choir + jxl low brass bundle or something)


----------



## Chungus (Aug 11, 2020)

Bundles were discussed here:


Although I do wonder how that would relate to any upcoming announcement. Being that no full collection is available on Sine yet. Unless Inspire 2 is ported next. That would make for a first bundle, I guess.


----------



## styledelk (Aug 11, 2020)

Chungus said:


> Bundles were discussed here:
> 
> Although I do wonder how that would relate to any upcoming announcement. Being that no full collection is available on Sine yet. Unless Inspire 2 is ported next. That would make for a first bundle, I guess.



Perhaps they're doing some unique discounted bundles. A trombone section from JXL, a french horn from Ark 1, strings from Inspire. One low price.


----------



## PerryD (Aug 11, 2020)

Some Internet News Explained: Based Upon New Deutsche Laws, Expect Surprises.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Aug 12, 2020)

Well , from the videos it seems that both Berlin Strings and Inspire 2 will be the next ones to come to Sine ; as the video shows all the current ones as well .


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 12, 2020)

I wouldnt use pictures as evidence of anything. 

You could put cinebrass and albion IV in a slide show presentation. 

I also don't imagine they'd put it all on side in a clump or anything - because if there is a sale they would want your pocket to recover enough to pick up the next one/ect

Ofcourse I'd LOVE to be wrong tomorrow.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 12, 2020)

Hey everyone,

We’re excited to announce that SINE bundles are now available. And to celebrate, these first two bundles are on offer until August 25. The Metropolis Ark package includes Metropolis Ark 1 and 2, now both on SINE. And the Berlin Orchestra Inspire bundle includes Inspire 1 and 2, also now both on SINE.

This is only the beginning for SINE bundles, and we have many more planned for the future. 


If you already own Metropolis Ark 1 and/or Inspire 1, you can complete your bundle for a special price.

For Metropolis Ark 1 owners, you can now complete your bundle for a special price of 
€364.73 +VAT

For Inspire 1 owners, you can now complete your bundle for a special price of 
€199.50 +VAT​

Note: This pricing is dynamic, depending on which instruments/collections you own. So as a rule, always log in to your OT account to see your price.


*Metropolis Ark bundle*
The first two chapters in epic scoring history. Get the raw bombastic power of Metropolis Ark 1, coupled with the quiet intensity of Metropolis Ark 2. Together, they form a comprehensive, coherent, and ultimately inspiring whole.

Metropolis Ark bundle
€699 +VAT
_Offer ends August 25, 2020._
Bundle offer thereafter: €899 +VAT
Sold separately: €1,148 + VAT​
*Inspire bundle*
Maximum creative scope with a minimal footprint. Inspire 1+2 combines stunning sound with elegant simplicity—2 comprehensive orchestras perfect for small setups, sketching, composing on the move, or capturing ideas quickly.

Inspire bundle
€399 +VAT
Offer ends August 25, 2020.
Bundle offer thereafter: €549 +VAT
Sold separately: €798 + VAT 

​

As ever, let us know if you have any questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## Artemi (Aug 12, 2020)

I like the new mics options!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Aug 12, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,We’re excited to announce that SINE bundles are now available. And to celebrate, these first two bundles are on offer until August 25. The Metropolis Ark package includes Metropolis Ark 1 and 2, now both on SINE. And the Berlin Orchestra Inspire bundle includes Inspire 1 and 2, also now both on SINE.



Why not till 3rd of September when we all have new money on our bank-accounts?! 😭 😉


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 12, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> 3rd of September


"Papa Was a Rollin' Stone."

Oh wait, the guessing games are over...

Best,

Geoff


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 12, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> We’re excited to announce that SINE bundles are now available. And to celebrate, these first two bundles are on offer until August 25. The Metropolis Ark package includes Metropolis Ark 1 and 2, now both on SINE. And the Berlin Orchestra Inspire bundle includes Inspire 1 and 2, also now both on SINE.
> 
> ...






@OT 


Last month I purchased and installed Inspire 1 (Kontakt) 
I have an older Mac a 2012 MacPro my OS: Sierra so I really want to stay with Kontakt for now.i don’t think my rig can handle SINE from what I’ve read on VI-C
Can I complete the the Inspire bundle (I want Inspire2)and get this price with the Kontakt version as I was able to do purchasing Inspire 1 (Kontakt)?

Thanks

KG


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Aug 12, 2020)

I love the Inspires so much. Happy that Inspire 2 is here. Bring on Inspire 3!

I have Inspire 1 on both Kontakt and Sine now, but I'm using Sine all the time. I can see myself deleting the NI Inspires from my drive someday.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Aug 12, 2020)

Awesome. Inspire 2 seems to have some really interesting sounds even being dynamically limited. Great price.


----------



## davidson (Aug 12, 2020)

Are there any kind of mic options with inspire when using it in sine, or are we still stuck with the single mic?


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 12, 2020)

Was hoping for Arks 1 & 2 for 500€ like last NI sale


----------



## lumcas (Aug 12, 2020)

jamwerks said:


> Was hoping for Arks 1 & 2 for 500€ like last NI sale



Me too, but I don't have funds atm anyway. Hopefully, there will be some nice sale at the end of the year.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 12, 2020)

davidson said:


> Are there any kind of mic options with inspire when using it in sine, or are we still stuck with the single mic?


Plenty of mic options with the full libraries that inspire is made from


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 12, 2020)

I was ready to go for the Inspire bundle until the VAT was added during checkout. Now having a hard think! I'm sure other Brits will agree, the £/€ exchange rate is so bad at the moment that it's making a lot of offers look very expensive.


----------



## Breaker (Aug 12, 2020)

OT sends an email:
“As an owner of Ark 2 Kontakt you can download SINE version for free”

13 mins later:
“As an owner of Ark 1 you can now complete your bundle for special price”

Tough choice...


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 12, 2020)

Just to follow on, Inspire 1 & 2 bundle on offer costs £434. In the recent Spitfire sale, BBCSO Core was about £260. If you use Inspire, would you say it's worth the extra £££? Genuinely interested to hear thoughts on this as I really do like the look of Inspire!


----------



## gst98 (Aug 12, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> I was ready to go for the Inspire bundle until the VAT was added during checkout. Now having a hard think! I'm sure other Brits will agree, the £/€ exchange rate is so bad at the moment that it's making a lot of offers look very expensive.


 Totally agree, OT libs are really expensive already, and then its adding another 20% on top. And thats with the discount too


----------



## Kevperry777 (Aug 12, 2020)

davidson said:


> Are there any kind of mic options with inspire when using it in sine, or are we still stuck with the single mic?


 
one mix. But it’s nice...not too wet.


----------



## Bman70 (Aug 12, 2020)

Kevperry777 said:


> one mix. But it’s nice...not too wet.



Wow even Layers has 4 to 5 mic options. But I'm still tempted by the Inspire bundle. Can these be a main go-to orchestral choice, or are the mics too limiting? I do have Hollywood Orchestra Gold to supplement it.

Edit: Also for €399 / $469 (no VAT for me), there might be better choices from VSL or...


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 12, 2020)

So Ark 2... who has it? Do you use it? What is Ark 2 for? Always been curious as I have Arks 1 and 3 but not bought 2 or 4 yet.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 12, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> Wow even Layers has 4 to 5 mic options. But I'm still tempted by the Inspire bundle. Can these be a main go-to orchestral choice, or are the mics too limiting? I do have Hollywood Orchestra Gold to supplement it.
> 
> Edit: Also for €399 / $469 (no VAT for me), there might be better choices from VSL or...


if you've got HWO gold you dont need inspires.

inspires are slimmed down libraries to be lightweight sketching/mobile composing. 

they have few dynamic layers/round robins and only a few articulations. 

violins I for instance in berlin strings main has 5 mic positions, 36 articulations+ many runs and dynamic arcs,3-4 dynamic layers, some of which have up to 24 round robins

violins in inspire have like 2 dynamic layers, 1 mic, and I think 5 articulations (most things only have 2 and no legato)

Berlin Orchestra is a deeply sampled professional lineup that takes a powerful machine(s) to utilize properly. I have 128gb of ram and I wish I had more for berlin orchestra. 

Berlin inspire was designed to work on a laptop with only 8 GB of ram


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 12, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> So Ark 2... who has it? Do you use it? What is Ark 2 for? Always been curious as I have Arks 1 and 3 but not bought 2 or 4 yet.


Ark 2 is a good complement to Ark 1. I think Ark 2’s strings are nicer though many complain that they are noisy. The choir is great, especially the women. I like the Wagner tubas and the alto flute. Ark 2 gives you flutes and clarinets lacking in Ark 1 but only of the low pitched variety. Together it’s a really interesting orchestral idea and well suited to thinking old style epic, the 1910-1940 big orchestra sound world. (Though the fact that the string sections don’t match between the libraries is a bit irritating.)

I’m not sure how useful Ark 2 is in general though. I don’t find myself using either library much outside a few patches: a9 horns, a4 trumpets and the choirs from Ark 1; a3 Wagner Tubas, a3 alto flutes, a6 harps and choirs from Ark 2. I should take another perusal of the percussion of both libraries. 

But I keep thinking one of these days I’ll sit down with it, write a really big lyric symphony, and just let my inner Zemlinsky loose on it.


----------



## emilio_n (Aug 12, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> So Ark 2... who has it? Do you use it? What is Ark 2 for? Always been curious as I have Arks 1 and 3 but not bought 2 or 4 yet.


Same here... I have Ark 1 and I am not sure if it's a good moment to get Ark 2.


----------



## Christian Thon (Aug 12, 2020)

Now, fingers crossed for a Time bundle with similar discount. I'm ready, OT!


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 13, 2020)

I like Ark 2. It's a lot softer than 1 or 3, so complements them nicely.


----------



## Quodlibet (Aug 13, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> So Ark 2... who has it? Do you use it? What is Ark 2 for? Always been curious as I have Arks 1 and 3 but not bought 2 or 4 yet.



I love Ark 2, it is a versatile and beautiful library. As said, it is softer but lovely. I recently created this with Ark 2 mainly: 


Take a look at Ben Botkins video. His demo is amazing and the walkthrough is great!


----------



## BassClef (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm waiting on an Ark2 "alone" sale to complement my Ark1, but not going for this bundle.


----------



## styledelk (Aug 13, 2020)

BassClef said:


> I'm waiting on an Ark2 "alone" sale to complement my Ark1, but not going for this bundle.



It's on sale alone, too.


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 13, 2020)

The exchange rate from €/USD is bit extreme at present... and it's simply off-putting about purchasing something that is constantly fluctuating in price day to day... this feels like day-trading, lol.


----------



## BassClef (Aug 13, 2020)

styledelk said:


> It's on sale alone, too.


Thanks... I missed that.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 13, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> The exchange rate from €/USD is bit extreme at present... and it's simply off-putting about purchasing something that is constantly fluctuating in price day to day... this feels like day-trading, lol.



Agreed!!


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 13, 2020)

I’ve had to accept that anything with a base price in euros is a non- starter at the moment. Can’t see the situation improving any time soon, so thank goodness for SA et al.


----------



## BassClef (Aug 13, 2020)

Until I signed into my account... I did not realize that my price on the Ark1&2 SINE bundle was $447.66. (already had Ark1-Kontakt) So I bought it.... downloaded/installed/activated SINE... downloading the Ark1&2 interments now through the SINE player.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Aug 13, 2020)

jononotbono said:


> So Ark 2... who has it? Do you use it? What is Ark 2 for? Always been curious as I have Arks 1 and 3 but not bought 2 or 4 yet.


It’s has the best low strings I own. And the best choir of the Arks.


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 13, 2020)

Nils Neumann said:


> It’s has the best low strings I own. And the best choir of the Arks.



Why would you go and say such a thing!


----------



## ShoeHorn (Aug 13, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> The exchange rate from €/USD is bit extreme at present... and it's simply off-putting about purchasing something that is constantly fluctuating in price day to day... this feels like day-trading, lol.



Luxury. You should try the Australian dollar to Euros or worse still the British Pound


----------



## Zamenhof (Aug 14, 2020)

If you could choose only one instrument from Ark 1 or 2, what would it be?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 14, 2020)

Zamenhof said:


> If you could choose only one instrument from Ark 1 or 2, what would it be?


male choir ark 1?


----------



## Nils Neumann (Aug 14, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> male choir ark 1?


male choir ark 2!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 14, 2020)

Nils Neumann said:


> male choir ark 2!



this guy here wants to fight.

fun fact, my DAW isnt floating above water... shame if something should.... happen

>

would be perfect for a cover of tragedy of darth plagueis/snoke theme


----------



## Nils Neumann (Aug 14, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> this guy here wants to fight.
> 
> fun fact, my DAW isnt floating above water... shame if something should.... happen
> 
> ...


My neighbor boat sunk a few weeks ago. You missed your target?

But serious, the marcatos in the ark 2 are sooo good!
With the Ark 1 I always felt they are to aggressive.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 14, 2020)

Nils Neumann said:


> My neighbor boat sunk a few weeks ago. You missed your target?
> 
> But serious, the marcatos in the ark 2 are sooo good!
> With the Ark 1 I always felt they are to aggressive.


it's worth using the attack knob a bit - luckily sine player's attack is more advanced albeit not able to be controlled be CC yet. 

ark 1 spiccato is angry without curbing that transient too....


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 14, 2020)

Hey everyone,

Thank you to all those that took part in solving the riddles—we hope it was a fun distraction. As you all know by now, the answer was SINE BUNDLES—celebrating the first two SINE bundles to ever be released: Metropolis Ark and Inspire.

The answers to the first riddle were (N)inth, (S)travinsky, (I)nterface, (E)nvelope, forming the word 'SINE'. These three winners each get a single instrument of their choice:
@bselack
@Zamenhof 
@Paul Jelfs 

The answers to riddle 2 were (E)nglish horn, (N)oise gate, (L)imiter, (U)nison, (B) major, (D)ynamic layers, and (S)ine, forming 'bundles'. These first three people to crack the second riddle correctly all win a bundle of their choice:
@Aldo_arf 
@JoshuaM 
@Sips Tea 

Congratulations! All you winners, please email [email protected] and we'll set you up with your instrument/bundle. And to everyone else, thanks for taking part and good luck for next time.

Best,

OT


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 14, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> it's worth using the attack knob a bit - luckily sine player's attack is more advanced albeit not able to be controlled be CC yet.
> 
> ark 1 spiccato is angry without curbing that transient too....



Hey @ProfoundSilence,

Controlling attack via CC is a feature we want to address in the future—we'll keep you posted.

Best,

OT


----------



## Sips Tea (Aug 14, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Thank you to all those that took part in solving the riddles—we hope it was a fun distraction. As you all know by now, the answer was SINE BUNDLES—celebrating the first two SINE bundles to ever be released: Metropolis Ark and Inspire.
> 
> ...



Thanks @OrchestralTools! I have sent you an email. Looking forward to trying out a new bundle!!!!!


----------



## Denkii (Aug 14, 2020)

Bummer. Owned by German bureaucracy. If you ever need a fortune teller you know where to find me.


----------



## Aldo_arf (Aug 14, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey @ProfoundSilence,
> 
> Controlling attack via CC is a feature we want to address in the future—we'll keep you posted.
> 
> ...


OMG I´m so happy right now!!! Thanks a lot @OrchestralTools, I mean it. Recently I got a tinnitus and was a little sad about it, so this helps me a lot. You guys might see me here more frecuently as I´ll be posting some songs using this new libraries. 

P.S I also want to thank this bad boy that was in my pedalboard. As the song says: "I saw the sign..."


----------



## JoshuaM (Aug 14, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Thank you to all those that took part in solving the riddles—we hope it was a fun distraction. As you all know by now, the answer was SINE BUNDLES—celebrating the first two SINE bundles to ever be released: Metropolis Ark and Inspire.
> 
> ...



Wow! I am very excited! Thanks Orchestral Tools!


----------



## h.s.j.e (Aug 14, 2020)

Argh! One answer off! 

Thanks again, OT, and congratulations to the winners!


----------



## BassClef (Aug 14, 2020)

Small problem with SINE... I use a StudioLogic SL88 Grand keyboard with a Roland DP-10 variable damper pedal. With that pedal plugged in, SINE goes nuts with hanging notes all over the place, even when not pressing the pedal. So I have switched back to a simple on/off pedal for now. Is there a resolution to this problem?


----------



## Aldo_arf (Aug 14, 2020)

JohnnyFiction said:


> I think your right about number two being Noise Gate. It’s pretty brilliant and it seems like the kind of riddle an engineer would create in thinking of shutting doors, valves, gates, and circuits. Regardless of you being right or wrong, I like your style. Bravo!
> 
> 
> English Horn
> ...


I think I missed to see this.
Thanks, I was right after all!


----------



## axb312 (Aug 29, 2020)

Anyone know if the timing of the shorts was fixed in the Sine version of MA1? @OrchestralTools ?


----------



## gussunkri (Sep 30, 2020)

I sent this question to OT support, but perhaps one of you guys is faster. 

For owners of Ark 2:

I am curious about what is included in the individual percussion instrument of Ark 2. As far as I can tell, the same audio demo is used for the buyable ensemble patch as for the individual patches. Does that mean that the ensemble patch contains all the sounds from the individual percussion patches? In other words, if I buy the percussion patch, do I get all the sounds I hear in the online demo of the ensemble patch?


----------

